# Wie implementiert man orthogonalen Zustand mit GMF?



## irina (26. Jan 2007)

Hi Leute,

Weisst vielleicht jemand  :###  Kann man mit Standart GMF so was wie Orthogonaler Zustand modelieren?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

Orthogonaler Zustand von... was?


----------



## irina (2. Feb 2007)

Orthogonaler Zustand fuer UML-Zustandsmaschine.


----------

